# Canon Reble XTi EOS



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

A tripod, lots of light and patience/practice.
A macro lens can help but still requires practice to master, perhaps a local camera store can rent you one to see if it suits you.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

like blink said you will need a lot of light and patience/practice. I can't help with the patience(because I ran out of it) or practice but with lighting for best results get an speedlite with remote trigger. I posted a thread awhile ago an some members posted what equipment they use. I hope this helps! You could probably get a good enough set up with for $100. One more thing... an photo editing program will give you better results with the flash. Photoshop users have a saying "garbage in garbage out" so get the flash to get a good picture to work first.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=179504


----------

